# Huffman Streamliner questions



## jdbrewster (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi everyone I am new to this site and have some questions about a 37 Huffman built streamliner. I bought the bike ten+ years ago, and when I found it, it was pretty rough but too cool to pass up and about 80% there. Even though I'm not a huge fan of restored bikes I feel like this one deserves it, and after storing and toting it from residence to residence I'm finally ready to attempt my first complete resto! It had been painted twice over the original paint which I was able to uncover with denatured alcohol, scotch brute pads and a ton of elbo grease....it appears that it was originally badged a Dayton. The paint was as follows: main color dark blue with a greyish black tone to it, the trim was cream, and it was striped with red pinstriping. I'm gonna match it as close as possible. When I found the bike it was missing it's original bars and stem, and the frame had to be re-brazed where the seat bolt attaches, I also had to have the cheese grater gaurd straightened and had to fabricate a replacement clip for it... I have since purchased a putter neck a few years back cast from bronze from a guy on eBay (wich subsequently slips) and the correct bars and grips. I am currently looking for the early variant of the Dayton badge, and a clean persons tombstone reflector (the one I have is good bit the aluminum cover is really beat up. My questions are these: first off is there any difference between the sweetheart sprockets that came on Huffman made bikes and the early Schwinns etc.? It has a 26 tooth sprocket and I'd like to put on a 22 tooth for easier peddling. Also the 9 hole rack I have looks original to the bike but it's the one with the built in taillight which I've been told is not correct' this one was originally chrome but is currently peeling...any thoughts??


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 12, 2010)

*jdbrewster* - I am currently looking for the early variant of the Dayton badge *(Is it a rivit badge or a pop bottle type that you are looking for? *









*If it is the rivit type, they pop up on ebay every now and again. If you are looking for a pop bottle version . . . they are hard to come by. I've only seen two in the last 12 years on Ebay and one was beat to hell and I bought the other.),* and a clean persons tombstone reflector (the one I have is good bit the aluminum cover is really beat up. My questions are these: first off is there any difference between the sweetheart sprockets that came on Huffman made bikes and the early Schwinns etc.? *Yes, there is a big difference. Sorry for the lousy photo, but it is the only Schwinn chainring that I own and the nearest Huffman chainring that I could put my hands on.*





 It has a 26 tooth sprocket and I'd like to put on a 22 tooth for easier peddling. *It will look funny with the smaller chainring. If you are going to do a resto on such a beauty, use the correct chainring.* Also the 9 hole rack I have looks original to the bike but it's the one with the built in taillight which I've been told is not correct' this one was originally chrome but is currently peeling...any thoughts?? *Go to Dave's website **www.nostalgic.net**. He has a few '37 catalogs in his archives that may help you. There are also a bunch of 37's that owners have posted photos of on his website as well.*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a few SuperStreamliners, we'll need lots of detailed photos of what you have so we can determine what's correct and what's not. I just sold one of mine and the badge you are looking for, they're hard to get. it shouldn't be the bottle cap one but the early one with the screws. the main difference is that it won't say Dayton Ohio on the front of it.
here is a photo of the old style and new style side by side for you. I'm starting to get geared up for the Huffman stuff on my forum, there is already a thread for superstreamliners there you should join and post yours. I'll be posting my stuff there soon.


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks SteveO and Scott!! I get some pics up later next week when I get back to New Orleans. It's currently bolted together in my living room. The badge I'm looking for is the rivit type that only says Huffman Mfg. and not Dayton Ohio. And just so I am totally clear the Huffman ring has the sharp triangles and the circles (the chain ring pictured on the bike)...if so the one that came on it isn't right. Also I was wondering if you guys had pics of how thie wiring was rigged from the tank to the silver rays. Mine has no wire left and someone mounted a Delta "rowdy" horn slightly above the silver rays between the truss rods. Also I'm sure they're next to non existant but what about the cool aluminum speedo housings? Do they exist... Has anyone repoped them? 
 And Scott, I'll check out your Huffman forum!!
 Thanks!!
 Jackson


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2010)

the early badges use small screws not rivets. the rivets started in 1941. speedo housings are exceeding rare even the repops are rare. the toombstone is a special one and smaller than the regular one.the wiring goes from one light to the other and then into the tank by the brackets is the best info I have at this time. the sprocket is Huffman only to my knowledge, the upper one Stevo posted is the correct one. I concur you should restore this bike as correct as possible, even if it isn't as comfortable to ride. to my knowledge it shouldn't have the light in the rack. we'll need to wait on the photos to go much further, we need to pin a few specifics down. I have the catalog for 1937, it may even turn out to be a 1938. there is a thread on my site with photos of all the known streamliners for you to reference.


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 12, 2010)

There you go. I knew it was only a matter of time before a someone with more knowledge on this particular model would chime in. Especially someone with a screen name of *37*fleetwood.


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 12, 2010)

First off I just wanna say you guys are SUPER cool for taking the time to respond to me so quickly!!! I honestly didn't expect to get detailed answers so soon!! So hat's off to...and again thank you so much!! I'm travelling for work and you guys got me excited....so I had my girlfriend go to my flat and take a picture of it with her phone and email it to me....so I could post it. Sorry the pic isn't the best but it's the best I can do being that I'm in Houston and the bike is back home in the Crescent city......still trying out how to post pics on here.....it's asking for a url...I just want to upload from my laptop :/


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok figured it out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here are some other bike pics...so you guys can see what I look like:


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll get y'all some better pics on Thursday or Friday of next week. Scott just checked out your page....and wow!! I love the safety streamliners!! The motorized one is ef'd up and cool all at the same time!! ...and the Pennsylvania stash????? WTF???? WOW!!!!


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is a better photo of a Huffman chainring.  





After looking at several of my photos of some (non Dayton badged) '35 & 36 Huffmans, Scott is right.  The early Huffmans were screws, not rivets.  I just never noticed.  I'm glad that Scott said something about it.  I learn something new every day.

Although . . . I just dismantled a '35 Speedwell that had a riveted headbadge.  ?????


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry guys..I'm slightly computer illiterate....is there an easy to post pics on here??
try this: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/31847596@N06/4427840053/


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 12, 2010)

I am having a hard time editing my post.  I hope this works.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2010)

ok, to start you on, your pedals and seat are incorrect. it should have Torrington pedals and the Tornado Spring seat.
so far everything indicates 1937 Model D-1. looks like you have a really nice start. can't wait for better photos. sign up and post them on the Streamliner thread at my site also once you get some taken and I'll get working on compiling the data for the Streamliner story


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 12, 2010)

almost forgot, here you go.


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry guys...I'm somewhat computer illiterate  How do you guys upload from your computer and directly to the forum?? Here's my bike...sorry the pic isn't the best...I'll get better ones for you soon!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/31847596@N06/4427840053/


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok.( sorry for all the posts)....that was way harder than it should've been. The pedals are the repop Persons supremes I bought from ebay....I have original Torringtons, and the saddle is Messinger with the scroll writing..which I bought for another bike which I wound up selling. The forks on the ground are also off a plain Dayton motor bike from around the same time...the only difference is that the truss support bars protrude horizontally rather than vertically? I held them up to the other forks and they're almost identical, and was thinking of using them because the bracket for the silver rays attaches better. I'll send close ups when I get home.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am surpised no one has brought this up, but the name of the Huffman bikes are Safety or Super Streamline, not Streamliners. Small difference, but technically correct. Firestone's were not marketed as Streamline's, or were they? I am not sure on this point, Scott S, what you say?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2010)

You are correct, they were marketed under Safety-Streamline and Super-Streamline, or Streamlines when referring to more than one. Also to correct some other sloppiness, this one should be correctly identified as a Dayton Model D-1T the "T" being for Tank Equipped. They used one letter after the model to denote such things as "T" for Tank equipped, and "E" for electrically Equipped.
The Firestones were marketed as Fleetwood Supreme. Firestone had three tiers of bicycles, the top being the Supreme (whether it was a Streamline or not) the middle being the Standard and the bottom being the Sentinel. In 1938 there were 2 Supremes, the top one having the new "Twin-Flex Cushioning" and the second one being the Streamline called "The New Supreme" and looking in the catalog like a 1937 Dayton with a Firestone paint scheme.
Sorry, sometimes I get sloppy and anything could be the result. but this I believe is correct.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Scott!


----------



## raidingclosets (Mar 14, 2010)

I LOVE the fact that someone added the delta rowdy horn between the silver rays! The little accessories people added to their bikes really give them character...


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 15, 2010)

...wow! ten years + and never did't something with it....!? well never to late ofcourse,
i have also the same huffman streamline bicycle, but not with originele paint on it, my question is could you make pictures
as much as possible and could you measure the darts !?
And Shawn (he is now not present right now...) is also bussy on his streamline huffman but is looking for the darkblue, and i think yours is the color he wants....
could you make some close-up's as well...!?


----------



## jdbrewster (Mar 16, 2010)

Ronald,
  I've pulled this bike out several times and have done little things, and bought parts....but to be honest it's way easier for me to talk about doing a full blown restoration, than it is to actually do it, or jump in and just got for it.... I really want to restore this bike as best and accurately as I can....which is a little daunting to me...and I want to do my homework as much as possible. I finally have a little money saved up and with the economy down I'm working less hours than usual and have more time to finish up all of the projects I've accumulated over the past 15 years.
 I'll be back home later in the week and would be happy to measure the darts for you...I was planning on doing it myself before having it painted etc. I'll probably have time over the weekend and will post more pics here and on Scott's site. 
 One of the first things I did once I exposed it was I had the paint matched in a single stage acrylic enamel by an automotive paint store. The brand they sold me was "PPG" and the computer scan of the color came up as 1937 Ford blue. 
 The brackets that are holding the horn between the truss rods look like they're not home made?? I've never seen one mounted between the truss rods...has anyone else?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm sitting in Baghdad right now but as soon as I get home (end of this month) I will post a few pics of my super streamline down to the bare metal. Ronald is correct that I want to paint mine dark blue, with black darts, and cream pins. I had eyeballed the color and through some deducing based on some educated guessing that the bicycle manufacturers used automotive colors was going with Ford "Washington" blue. Is this the color you have? Before I left I got my lights and horn working--I just need to order some repo wiring (cloth covered) and start connecting everything. I will also send all the stuff to be chromed to Proctor's and hopefully by mid summer have mine together. Before you strip the paint on yours I would be real interested to get the measurements for the darts on the frame, forks, and fenders along with some good pics of the pinstripes. Are your pins solid at the seat tube or do they stop? Also does yours have a Huffman decal on the seat tube or a Dayton script decal on the down tube? I too, want to make mine as correct as possible. v/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 17, 2010)

Shawn,
maby you've get a discount if you paint both bikes the same color...
Jd i know the economy down, i am in the middle of it also bought it before all of this,
anyway i can't wait 'till you have the pictures, keep us up to date!

cheers!


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 9, 2010)

Yo! JD!
i've send you an mail about measure the darts !
can you help me with that ?


----------



## jdbrewster (Apr 19, 2010)

Ron and everyone, sorry I've been MIA I've been in and out of town trying to fix a work nightmare...I feel like a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. I will be working on the bike this upcoming weekend, and will post pics. I also have the paint color info.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2010)

JD,
    Glad you're back! I am about ready to start shooting paint and really need to try and get the measurements along with some info about the pinstripes. I also had some decal questions--please see earlier post. v/r Shawn


----------



## jdbrewster (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn, I just walked over and measured what I could. The smaller part of the paint on the tank is as follows: at it's longest point the cream terminates at the seam where the two tanks join together 7" (exactly) from the seat side of the knotch cut out for the tank mounting bracket. The lower dart extends 13 3/8" down from the weld at the head tube towards the crank housing and separates and into two darts at 2 3/4" from the weld on the top side of the tube and 4 1/4" on the underside of the tube. The top dart is mostly worn away especially on the top side of the tube... The original paint is almost completely gone especially on the top tube. The dart separates into two darts 3" back from the headtube at the weld on the top of the pipe and 3 1/2" on the bottom of the pipe.
The fork darts are again 75% worn off and really only have part of one good aide to look at: the darts are 8 1/2" long with a vee that's 1 1/8" deep and 3/4" wide extending parallel 3 1/2" down the fork before tapering to a point. The front fender has a single dart with pinstriped lines running the length of the fender. The dart is 2 3/4" wide at the tip and extends 14 1/2" down the fender tapering to a point. The pinstriping is 1/2" from each edge. I have not gone through the paint layers on the back of the front fender or on the rear fender yet. I think there are three layers of badly applied black paint over what's left of the original paint...which looks like it was pretty beat up before it got it's first refresher coat.
I should be able to post pics on Sunday evening. I was planning on stripping it down to bare metal before priming etc.
 I hope this post makes at least a little sense to you and helps.

Jackson


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jackson,
    That helps a lot! I hope you can post pics which would also be of great help. I was also wondering if your bike had a Huffman circular decal on the seat tube? Does it have a Dayton decal on the down tube? Any other decals (factory) anywhere on the bike? Lastly, was your bike Washington Blue? Thanks for the great info. Attached is a pic of mine-naked!  v/r Shawn


----------



## jdbrewster (Apr 22, 2010)

Shawn, 
 I will try to work through the paint on the seat tube this weekend, but as far as I can tell there's nothing on the down tube... Keep in mind that's what's left of the original paint, is under layers of paint. I've been using purple autobody scotch brite pads wetted with denatured
alcohol to grind through the layers. The first thing that shows up is the red pinstripping because it's slightly raised... Then the cream and blue. I took a cheap can of white spray paint and masked where I could to get an idea of what the original scheme looked like. I still have to do the fenders and forks.
 I took the frame inti an automotive paint store and had them match it on a computer, it came up as a Ford color that they used for several years in the 30s. I don't know of it's Washington blue or not. I can give you the paint code that's on the can, this weekend. It's at a friends shop about a half mile down the road me.
The blue was taken from the underside of the down tube. I'll get you some pics this weekend. 
Let me know what you find out as far as decals go.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Jackson,
    The paint I have is PPG #1246, Ford Washington Blue. I believe this color was also used on other cars of the era as well. Do you have a paint code for the cream? If you have went to Dave's site and looked at the bikes in the archives you may have seen the black and white '37 Dayton (not an SS) but you can just make out a "Dayton" decal on the down tube. Also on this site are a few pics of Jerry Bergs original SS (pic attached) which does have a tailight in it but also does not have the siver rays but rather a single headlight like the Firestones so who knows? I tried attaching a pic of a seat tube decal I believe Ronald created although I've never seen one on a SS but am having no luck getting it sized correctly--Ronald can you post? I have started making drawings based on the numbers you provided but seem to be missing some info. I believe I'm good on the downtube and tank but need clarification on the two top tubes. How long are they and where do the darts seperate on each one? Lastly can you tell if the pins join on the underside of the tubes or are they "open"--that is they don't come together. BTW I started prepping the frame tonight and started priming the forks. I still have work to do on the fenders and tank but hopefully by next week will have them lined out. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## jdbrewster (Apr 23, 2010)

Shawn, I'll have to paint codes for ya tomorrow afternoon/eve!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 23, 2010)

here's the best I can do for you, this was a 1937 Huffman made Western Flyer. the pins are almost yellow, most people go with a butter yellow but it's a little lighter than that.


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 25, 2010)

Freqman1 said:


> JD,
> Glad you're back! I am about ready to start shooting paint and really need to try and get the measurements along with some info about the pinstripes. I also had some decal questions--please see earlier post. v/r Shawn




Shawn,
the seattube decal you can buy a correct one from Nostalic reflection...but!...it's a little bit bigger then the originele, but it is a real nice one, Jerry from Chestnut has also one but it's a yellow one with black lettering not correct, but maby the good size... i will try to place a picture this evening...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 25, 2010)

I've discussed the decals with several people, the consensus is that Huffman sometimes used them and sometimes not. sometimes you got the seat tube decal and sometimes they used the fender decal, sometimes they used both and sometimes they apparently didn't use any decals at all.
Ronald is right, I bought a couple of the Nostalgic Reflection decals when he had them on ebay cheap and they are too big but look nice. I figured I'd put them on my tool box or something like that. never seen the Chestnut Hollow ones.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Scott,
    I think I'm just going to go without. I got the dings worked out on the frame and am about ready to prime it, tank is getting close, and then I'll start on the fenders which will require some minor welding (rear) to fill a couple holes I don't need and to fix a small split on the end. I am hoping to get this thing together by the end of June. I think I have a pretty good idea of the cream. I had picked up some color chips from the house paint section at Walmart and got one that is really close that I'll use at the paint store. I'm still hunting the correct seat but think I'm good on everything else. I have some restored spokes coming from Bob U. and might get stuff to be chromed shipped out this week. v/r Shawn


----------



## jdbrewster (Apr 25, 2010)

Shawn I have the paint I have for the blue says: PPG Concept CLV1 1936-7 Ford N American DK-Blue.
The Cream just says PPG CLV1 Jackson Brewster (my name) and the date (2/26/2009)
Scotts fender is the same scheme but has a lighter blue than mine...and mine has red stripes and cream is the secondary. Should have pics for you along tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't remember any extra holes in the rear fender, are they something that was drilled or something from damage?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Scott,
    There are two extra holes--at least I think they are extra! From where the rear reflector bounts there is another hole about 4 inches up and another above that a few inches. I don't see where the rack or anything else mounts to them. I'll try to send you a pic tonight. v/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 26, 2010)

drop stand clip holes maybe?
post a photo before you do anything rash.


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 27, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> drop stand clip holes maybe?
> post a photo before you do anything rash.




pictures!pictures!pictures!pictures!pictures!pictures!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2010)

OK Ronald! Here is a pic of the rear fender with what I think are extra holes.


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 28, 2010)

...i just JB weld, works great, first a drip on it and then when it is hard maby a little bit more to fill it up, then sand it smooth....like this


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 28, 2010)

The extra holes are probably from a Delta Defender taillight


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Phil,
    I had kinda thought that and Scott also thought there was a Defender there. I don't have a Defender to to measure the mounting holes but the '37 SS (no tank) of Jerry Berg that Dave Stromberger restored has a Defender on it which would seem to confirm the location.  Scott has suggested I mount a Defender on it but I'm just not a big fan of those lights. v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2010)

supper15fiets said:


> ...i just JB weld, works great, first a drip on it and then when it is hard maby a little bit more to fill it up, then sand it smooth....like this




Ronald,
     I am going to weld mine because I would be afraid one day the JB Weld would pop out. BTW your fender looks different than mine--yours has a peak whereas mine are round. v/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 30, 2010)

...well i hope there staying on there place..for the fenders themself, i see that there correct for the Huffman/National, i even thought that Scott had some other special fenders for dayton, so that makes three different kinds!?


----------



## Oldbikes (May 6, 2010)

Hey Ronald,

Shoot me an email!  Astreamliner(AT)aol.com


----------



## supper15fiets (May 29, 2010)

JD!
where are the..beter prosses pictures 
Keep the fire goin' streamline guys!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 9, 2010)

..............


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson...are you still there !?


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 27, 2010)

shawn, how is your project going then ......!??


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 29, 2010)

...well okay, then i will take the lead...
finnaly my frame is back from the painter, a old guy that has all the time in the world had painted my bike this time,
i couldn't believe  that i smooth out all the parts and specially the tank.
so my part on this is the red darts masking, afther this it will go back to the painter, because he is an old guy , i will do the masking in this story...


----------



## akikuro (Jun 29, 2010)

Lookin good Ronald! I see you went with a dark brown cover on that tornado spring saddle...me like


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ronald,
    Why isn't the back part of the frame painted? I am working on mine and am about ready to paint teh frame and tank. I'm still working on the fenders. You may want to start a seperate thread for your bike. I am going to post pictures of my progress on Scott's site once I get a chance to get my phots loaded to Photobucket. Take care, Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 30, 2010)

Freqman1 said:


> Ronald,
> Why isn't the back part of the frame painted? I am working on mine and am about ready to paint teh frame and tank. I'm still working on the fenders. You may want to start a seperate thread for your bike. I am going to post pictures of my progress on Scott's site once I get a chance to get my phots loaded to Photobucket. Take care, Shawn




...because the red is only for the darts, it is a bit overdone, but afther the masking
its going to be the fog/green/blue/whatever/mist....originele you've had a base color,then someone masking the darts and paint it on top of the base color...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Got it. I am going to paint my base color first ('36 Ford Washington Blue) and then paint the black darts. I'm still looking for someone local to do the cream stripes but have a good lead on a guy. I can't wait to see yours with teh blue on it. v/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 1, 2010)

should be soon...i am on it with the masking tape in the late evening hours...


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 28, 2010)

....okay, this was the pinstripe part,
the discussion ( with some beer...) was about the pinstripe color that has to be butter yellow...sort of we didn't get that butter-yellow color,
difficult to make from some pictures from internet, whe choose ivory, that is a save color to use.
with the not-everwhere-even-pinstripes...it get's a authentic touch to it,back then they didt the same, masking the pinstripes is in my opinion to smooth!
here are the action pictures again!
enjoy!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good Ronald.I can't wait to see it together! I haven't made too much progress on mine due to work and other obligations but hope to get back after it soon. Take care, Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 1, 2010)

...come guys wake up!...take pictures even when there is no progress!
i have this week some new decals of huffman, there vinyl but very thin,
i have to see how they are, for the guys who's restoring there huffman i give them for free, you only have to pay the postage....
pictures later this week....zzzzzzzzz......zzzzzzz.....zzzzzz.....zzzzz..


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 1, 2010)

...come guys wake up!...take pictures even when there is no progress!
i have this week some new decals of huffman, there vinyl but very thin,
i have to see how they are, for the guys who's restoring there huffman i give them for free, you only have to pay the postage....
pictures later this week....zzzzzzzzz......zzzzzzz.....zzzzzz.....zzzzz..:o


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 21, 2010)

so good morning'...
i tried to make me a water transfer and i think it is well done...
for me good enough, now i can call the painter to.....i wish i could say clear coated, but
the metalic color is to thin, so there is a red glow in the blue, and yes if you come this far with this bike,
then things have to be redone and that is for the second time... not all parts but a few incl some nice pinstriping


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2010)

the decals came out nice Ronald.


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 22, 2010)

....well afther the clearcoat it will be smooth and this decal is really small,
but it will finisch the bike....


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 4, 2010)

okay....i don't have the patience to waith any longer, got my last wheel laced up, it has 4 x crossed spokes lacing, normal it is three crosses,
but i attached the extra long nipples this time, the rims are nickel-plated ( yes chrome is originele) i like the yellow color of it, it's softer...
like all the parts going to be nickel plated, the tires are originele "Cornell Clippers", the seat is done by Bob Uszasi, a really good job!
so here is how far i am waithing is now on the plate shop.....to finish the bike further....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2010)

That Super Streamline is looking swwweeeet! I haven't did much with mine--my job has interfered too much with play! v/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree, it's time to post an update on my site as well, now that it's up and running really well now.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a pic of the rack reflector for a '37 Fleetwood Supreme, Scott!?

Thanks,


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for this reference to the streamline.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 3, 2022)

Here is how the bicycle looks today; the correct small Persons tombstone reflector, chain ring, drop stand, grips, original putter stem, and tires were changed out after coming to me.  I still need to add one of Gus' seat mast decals.  I have a rack but prefer the bike without it.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice, I like the look of rack free, also


----------

